# Matchbox Electric Co Power Utility Bucket Truck Service Vehicle Diecast 1:64 Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $0.99* (1 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Oct-22-2011 12:11:27 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

